# Bau kleine Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben



## dewoh (19. Apr. 2020)

Hatte die Beiträge vorher in der Rubrik Teichdokumentation. Dort wurde mir gesagt, dass nur kurze Kommentare möglich sind, daher habe ich den Inhalt von dort rüberkopiert. ISt dadruch jetzt etwas länger zu lesen, da ich auch die Kommentare kopiert habe. Zum Glück bis jetzt nur drei Tage. Danach wird es wie vorher für jeden Tag ein neuen Beitrag geben. Ich bedanke mich noch einmal bei @trampelkraut für den Hinweis und freue mich über viele hilfreiche Kommentare und Feedback.
Also vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Sonntag.

Beste Grüße sendet Dennis 

*Tag 1:*
So auch wenn die Planungen für den Teich noch nicht final abgeschlossen sind, bin ich heute die ersten Schritte im Garten für das Projekt Schwimmteich mit Filtergraben angegangen.
Wie ich schon in einem anderen Thread sagte, planen wir einen ST, der aber nicht wirklich zum schwimmen sein soll, sondern eher den Garten verschönern soll und im Sommer als Möglichkeit der Abkühlung dienen soll. Wir haben auch schon mehrere Layouts von NG bekommen, und haben uns das folgende grobe Layout ausgesucht.





Hier ist das ganze auch als Skizze mit Maßen, die wir mal abgesteckt haben.







Wie man darauf sieht, werden wir auf einen Bachlauf verzichten, auch wenn er am Anfang geplant war, aber der Platz gibt es einfach nicht wirklich her.Was allerdings geplant ist, ist eine Filteranlage vor dem Filtergraben, daher auch der Technik/Filterschacht auf der Skizze. Habe jetzt schon einige Foren durch, und die Einen sagen so, die Anderen so. Ich plane es lieber ein, damit ich später vorbereitet bin. Ob wir von Anfang an einen Filter dort nutzen, werden wir sehen.
Wir ihr oben auf dem Bild seht ist aktuell noch eine Feuerstelle auf der Wiese. Dies war mein heutiger erster Schritt, sie wurde entfern und liegt jetzt auf dem Anhänger, damit ich sie morgen entsorgen kann



Als weiteres habe ich mal den Garten aus nivelliert und dabei festgestellt, dass wir doch eine gewissen Höhenunterschied haben. Es sind bestimmt 20 Zentimeter von hinten nach vorne.
Frage wäre hier in die Runde, wie man damit am besten umgeht? Gleicht man alles an, oder da Uferwall und Ufergraben geplant sind, regelt sich das damit? 

Zwischen ST und FG, plane ich später einen Steg, somit würde die Folie dort direkt am Stegunterbau festgemacht werden, also dort kein Wall. Ansonsten plane ich ringsherum, bis auf den Eingangsbereich. im vorderen Bereich wird es eher schmal und niedrig, damit man den Teich auf von drinnen sehen kann. Nach dem Eingang und im hinteren Bereich auch breiter und tiefer.
Im Bereich des Stegs möchte ich den Wall auch etwas steiler machen, damit wir auch auf die 1,3Meter kommen, da es ansonsten sehr schmal wird. Natürlich verzichtete ich nicht auf die Terasse, bzgl. des Haltes und werde auch Verbundmatte nutzen um es zu vermörteln für den Halt.
Hmm, was gibt es sonst noch zu berichten? Ich werde versuchen, immer mal wieder Fotos und Fortschritte zu posten.
Ich hoffe, natürlich, bzw. wäre sehr froh und dankbar, auf viel Feedback und Hilfen.
Leider kann es mit den Fortschritten auch etwas länger dauern, da wir keinen Bagger haben, sondern alles mit purer Muskelkraft bewegen werden Schauen wir mal, was wir so alles finden werden in der Erde .

Achso Strom, wird über die Terrasse kommen. Da lege ich eine neue Leitung für den Teich. Sie wird oberirdisch in einem Leerrohr an der Terrassenmauer entlang geführt. Im Teichbereich ebenso an der Mauer beim Nachbar, zum Sitzplatz hinter dem FG.

So morgen geht es weiter mit dem entfernen der Oberschicht im gesamten Bereich. Vielleicht habe ich dann ja schon ein paar Infos bzgl. der Unebenheit, wie man damit am besten umgeht

In diesem SInne, wünsch eich euch allen das ihr gesund seit und bleibt, und ich vielleicht auch irgendwann zu den stolzen Besitzern eines kleinen Teiches gehöre. Bin echt gespannt, wie ich das mit zwei linken Händen hinkriege 

Also danke schon mal für alle Hinweise und auf eine schöne und informative Zeit hier im Forum

Beste Grüße aus Neulußheim (Nähe Mannheim) sendet

*KOMMENTAR:* RKurzhals Hallo Dennis, toller Plan, gefällt mir! Ich würde einige steile Wände bauen, und Teichniveau eher höher ansetzen (kleiner "Wall" zum tieferen Gartenbereich?). Filterbereich erscheint mir schmal, oder soll der oberhalb Teichniveau stehen?
Dennis

*Feedback zum Kommentar:*
Hallo,

erstmal Danke für das kurze Feedback. Beim Filterbereich bin ich mir noch nicht so sicher, ob ober- oder unterirdisch. Aber da habe ich ja noch ein wenig Zeit  Wie breit sollte den so ein "Technikraum" sein? Was denkst Du über die Idee vor dem FG einen Filter zusetzen?

Mit Teichniveau meinst du die Tiefe des Teiches? Also wenn Du auf das Bild vom Garten schaust fällt der Garten von hinten nach vorne, sprich am unteren Bereich des Bildes ist der Garten am tiefsten. Da kann ich eigentlich keinen Wall setzen da dort dann ein Beet komm (Siehe Bild) 



Ich habe die oberer Kante als Bezugspunkt genommen, so dass ich etwas 5-10 Zentimeter unterhalb der Kante mit dem Wasser sein möchte. Ich frage mich halt, ob es im hinteren Bereich möglich ist, es nicht abzutragen und dadurch den Rand etwas "hügeliger" zu haben. Würde das gehen? Den Rand würde ich mit Ufermatten auslegen und bepflanzen. Sprich ich hätte hinter dem Uferwall einen tieferen und breiteren Ufergraben um es ein wenig zu nivellieren.
Gute Idee, oder sieht das nicht gut aus, wenn man es nicht auf einer Linie hat?

Heute geht es an die Grasnarbe, mal schauen wie weit ich komme.

Beste Grüße

Dennis

*Tag 2:*

So heute also Tag 2 des großen Teichbaus. Heute wollte ich auf der gesamten Fläche die Oberschicht abtragen, damit ich dann mit den richtigen buddeln anfangen könnte. Leider hat mir die Öffnungszeit der Deponie einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Und leider kriege ich dieses Wochenende auch keinen zweiten Anhänger, den ich hätte befüllen können.
Na ja, zumindest habe ich heute zusammen mit einem Bekannten die ersten 2,2 Tonnen Oberschicht abgetragen und weggefahren. Wie man auf den Fotos sieht, ist nicht mehr soviel Grasnarbe da. Damit werde ich dann am Montag beginnen.


 


Ich habe auch gleich versucht hinten etwas mehr abzutragen, damit wir schon eine kleine Angleichung erreichen. Mal schauen, werde wenn alles fertig, eh noch einmal nivellieren.

Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich mal eine Probeprofil vom ST machen. So einmal querrüber und schauen wie es aussieht und vor allem wie der Boden ist.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch ein schönes WE und bis bald.

Beste Grüße

Dennis
*
KOMMENTAR:*
DbSam Hebe Dir den Mutterboden auf, den brauchst Du zum Schluss wieder ... ))
trampelkraut Wenn du zwischen FG und ST keinen Wall machst und die Folie nur am Steg befestigst, wirst du die beiden Teiche nie unabhängig von einander entleeren können. Der Wasserdruck drückt dann voll gegen die Folie. Und irgendwann wirst du den FG mal richtig reinigen müssen.

*Feedback zu Kommentar:*
Hallo,

erstmal danke für das Feedback.

@DbSam: Ja die Erde wird aufgehoben, habe heute nur die Obershciht inkl. der Wurzeln entfernt und diese weggefahren. Der Rest wird erstmal aufgehoben und dann mal schauen. Haben noch so einige Baustellen im Garten 

@trampelkraut : In den Zeichnungen ist doch ein Wall mit Steg aufgezeichnet. Sprich ST und FG sind getrennt und entweder nur durch ein Rohr oder durch ein __ Filtersystem miteinander verbunden. Da bin ich ja noch am Überlegen, wie ich es mache. Irgendwelche Ratschlähe von den Alteingessenen.

Nochmal eine Frage zu dem Höhenunterschied. Habe ja heute schon mal Erde weggebracht , habe aber immer noch einen Höhenuntershcied zwischen vorne an Terrasse und hinten Garten. Muss man das alles angleichen, oder kann man das tiefere als MAß nehmen und oben das Ufer mit Ufermatten verkleiden und dort Blumen pflanzen, damit die Matten versteckt sind, oder lieber direkt auf eine Höhe bringen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps

Schönes WE

Dennis

*KOMMENTARE:*
DbSam Hier im Kommentar ist wenig Platz: alles angleichen. Keine Folie Folie hochstellen, keine Ufermatte. Wenn nötig ein kleines Mäuerchen, welches zur Anlage passt.
4711LIMA Den Sitzplatz am Teich würde ich streichen, nimm die Terrasse und gut ist’s. Der Filtergraben an der Grundstückgrenze ist sicher nett aber Du solltest mit einem Schubkarren herum kommen. Lies meinen Beitrag über schmalen Uferwall

*Tag 3*

Hallo an Alle,

wieder herzlichen Dank für euer Feedback. Habe wie gesagt heute angefangen das Niveau anzugleichen, aber das sieht echt nicht schlimm aus, aber zwischen der Steinkante an der Terrasse und hinten am Apfelbaum sind es bis zu 40 Zentimeter Unterschied. Am Anfang relativ viel dann entspannt es sich ein wenig und steigt dann wieder zum Rand hin an. Mal schauen, das werden wohl noch ein paar Schubkarren  Aber es hat glaube ich keiner gesagt, dass es leicht wird  Das mit dem Gefälle ist uns vorhger garnicht so stark aufgefallen, aber jetzt. Beeindruckend 

Wie gesagt, habe ich versucht, hinten am Baum die Erde etwas abzutragen und das Niveau anzugleichen. Hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt es an der Terrasse aufzufüllen, aber das würde doof aussehen, wenn ich da über die Kante gehen würde. Ansonsten habe ich heute mal an einer Seite angefangen wie das Teichprofil aussehen könnte. Bin noch nicht fertig. Habe es jetzt erstmal bis auf einen Meter geschafft. Bin froh, dass ich einen schönen Kompressor und einen Druckluftspaten habe. Da macht das auch ein wenig Spaß 
Hier ein kleines Bild vom Profil (ca. 50 cm breit)



Aber auch hier habe ich dann beim messen gemerkt, dass zwischen rechten und linken Rand ca. 3-4 Zentimeter Unterschied sind. Da gilt es wohl noch einiges zu tun.
Aber ich wollte es ja so.
@DbSam : Was meinst Du mit keine Folie hochstellen? Ich wollte es wie bei NG angegeben nach dem Ufergraben enden lassen. Wie muss ich mir noch überlegen. Wo soll ich mir ein kleines Mäuerchen mauern? Wieso keine Ufermatten?
@4711LIMA : Hallo Lima, wie oder Wo finde ich den deinen Beitrag? Also ich dachte das ich zwischen der Mauer und Teich ca. 30-40 Zentimeter Platz sind um da laufen zu können. Aber auf dem Steg wäre ja mehr Platz, da ich dort ja auch einen Steg anlegen möchte der zumindest beim ST übersteht, somit genug Platz für eine Schubkarre.Wieso würdest Du auf den Sitzplatz verzichten? Würdest Du lieber FG und ST etwas verlängern?

Soviel zum heutigen Tag, morgen ist Sonntag und damit Stillstand angesagt. Planen eine Radtour an den Rhein. Am Montag morgen wird dann Erde weggefahren und Montag Nachmittag geht es weiter mit der groben Arbeit.

Also allen einen schönen Abend und vielen Dank für eure Kommentare. Sind echt hilfreich und jetzt geht es nur um das Grobe. Schlimmer wird es wenn es um die Technik und die Feinarbeit geht
Beste Grüße

Dennis


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Apr. 2020)

Uferwall ist Beitrag 235 in meinem Teichbaubeitrag
QUOTE="4711LIMA, post: 597451, member: 22512"]*Uferwall*


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Apr. 2020)

Evtl. kannst Du Deinen Erdaushub am Grundstück verteilen und dadurch das Gefälle etwas angleichen


----------



## dewoh (19. Apr. 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Uferwall ist Beitrag 235 in meinem Teichbaubeitrag
> QUOTE="4711LIMA, post: 597451, member: 22512"]*Uferwall*



Hallo Lima,

da sage ich mal: Wow!  Also dein Projekt, ist schon sehr sehr beeindruckend. Da ist ja das was wir planen nur ne kleine Wasserpfütze  Werde mir mal deine kompletten Beitrag durchlesen müssen, habe mir nur die Sache mit dem Uferwall angeschaut. Aber wie gesagt, großen Respekt vor dieser Anlage


----------



## 4711LIMA (19. Apr. 2020)

Danke für das Lob, aber jeder Teich ist einzigartig, egal ob gross oder weniger groß.
Ich meine, Du brauchst einen schönen Sitzplatz, das wird wohl die Terrasse sein. Wenn Du einen Platz für einmal still Sitzen für Alleine brauchst, leg einen schönen Findling hin. Das reicht und Du musst Ihn nicht Malern und Pflegen.


----------



## dewoh (21. Apr. 2020)

Tag 4:
So Sonntag, wie gesagt habe ich nichts gemacht, da dieser Tag der Familie gehört. Gestern war also der 4. Tag an dem ich wieder etwas gebuddelt habe. Als erstes ging eine Lieferung Erde ca. 800 kg zur Deponie, bevor wieder aufgeladen wurde. Die Grasnarbe ist nun fast komplett weg und ich werde dann ab morgen langsam beginnen in die Tiefe zu gehen. Der Plan ist an der höchsten Stelle zu beginnen, das wäre beim Apfelbaum um auch gleichzeitig die Nivellierung etwas hinzubekommen. Mal schauen, wie es klappt. 
Mein Ziel wäre es neben der Arbeit täglich zwei Ladungen zur Deponie zu bringen. Mal schauen, ob ich es hinbekomme. Leider hat die Deponie nur bis 16:30 Uhr auf, was es zu einer echten Herausforderungen werden lässt. Ansonsten ist die Hälfte des Gartens jetzt eine Mondlandschaft und bei dem Wind von gestern, hat es den ganzen Staub durch die Luft gewirbelt. da hat es sich echt gelohnt, dass morgens die Fensterputzer vor Ort waren  
Also in diesem Sinne einen schönen Tag und bis zum, nächsten Statement.

Beste Grüße, Dennis


----------



## dewoh (21. Apr. 2020)

Tag 5:
So Tag 5 des Projektes: Wir bauen einen Schwimmteich" lief ganz passabel. Als erstes wurde wieder ein Anhänger geleert. Leider etwas voller als erlaubt, aber er fährt noch. Heute habe ich die letzten Reste der Grasnarbe entfernt, sprich die ersten 5-10 Zentimeter an Boden sind abgetragen. Jetzt werde ich mich verstärkt erstmal um die Nivellierung kümmern. An der Mauer habe ich beim entfernen der Grasnarbe entdeckt, das dort ein cca. 20-30 Zentimeter Sockel am Boden ist. Habe mir da überlegt ein paar Punktfundamente zu machen und Träger setzen für einen kleinen versteckten Servicepfad hinter dem FG. So sollte ich später von beiden Seiten gut an den FG rankommen.
Ich habe mir mittlerweile überlegt, das ich den Filter-/ Technikbereich nicht einbuddel möchte. Werde eine Oberirdische Lösung anstreben.
Aber die beste Sache von heute war, ein Gespräch mit ein paar Bekannten. Diese räumen gerade ein Fläche von ca. 100m² frei. Und im Anschluss brauchen sie viel viel Mutterboden. Dies bedeutet für mich, ioch brauche die Erde nicht mehr wegfahren, sondern kann sie bei uns Zwischenlagern. Also keine Gebühr für die Entsorgung und zweitens fällt damit das begrenzende Elemente Anhänger weg. Kann jetzt also quasi durcharbeiten. Dies sollte mir doch sehr helfen, was die Zeit also auch die Kosten angeht 
So das war das neueste von der Baustelle.

In diesem Sinne alles Gute und bis bald

Dennis


----------



## dewoh (23. Apr. 2020)

FRAGE:
Ich hatte heute ein Gespräch mit NG, bzgl. des Tecihes. Ich wollte ja eigentlich vor dem Filtergraben einen Filteranlage installieren (siehe Skizze), um nicht die ganzen Sedimente in den FG zu transportieren. Da ich diesen Bereich oberirdisch machen wollte, hieße das ich benötige eine Pumpe. Vom Filter in den FG wäre ja kein Problem, da oberhalb platziert, also würde es in den FG laufen. Nun wurde mir gesagt, dass ich keine zweite Pumpe hinter den FG setzen kann, um die Quelle zu bedienen, da es keine zwei Pumpen gibt die synchron laufen. Die Quelle müsste also unterhalb des ABlaufs FG sein. Stimmt das?


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Dennis,
das würde ich nicht so stehen lassen. Es ist richtig, dass zwei Pumpen hintereinander nicht identisch laufen werden. Dafür gibt es Lösungen. 
1) Die Pumpe zum Filter sollte so aufgestellt sein, dass sie ganz sicher weniger fördert als die zweite im Filtergraben. Wenn die erste Pumpe aus einem NG-Schacht fördert, dann ist das schon eine ordentliche Beschneidung der Förderleistung. Die zweite Pumpe soll ausschließlich einen Bachlauf treiben? 
Bei der zweiten Pumpe musst Du nur sicherstellen, dass sie etwas mehr fördert, als die erste, damit der Filterteich nicht überlaufen kann. Mit einem Pegelschalter im Filterteich stellst Du sicher, dass dieser von der zweiten Pumpe nicht leergepumpt wird.
2) Was ich besser fände (daher oben die Bachlauf-Frage ), wäre ein Überlauf vom Filterteich zum Badeteich. Jetzt kannst Du die Filterpumpe großzügig dimensionieren, und die Bachlaufpumpe nimmt sich eine solch große Menge, dass der Bachlauf schön aussieht. Der Rest des Wasser gelangt über den Überlauf in den Teich zurück.
3) Es ist energiesparender, den Filter auf Teichhöhe zu bauen (s. Schwerkraft oder Halbschwerkraft, wobei ich die Unterscheidung wenig hilfreich finde). Über den Bachlauf würde ich nur so viel Wasser wie nötig schicken, und die Höhe begrenzen (1 Meter kostet schon richtig Geld, 10..20 cm tuns auch).


----------



## dewoh (24. Apr. 2020)

Guten Morgen,

@RKurzhals: Ich dachte halt an so etwas, wobei die ST und FG getrennt wären, da ich dort einen Steg dazwischen haben wollte. Aber wahrscheinlich sollte es doch kein Problem sein, dort eine Rohr(e) zu installieren, welches bei einer gewissen Höhe das Wasser in den ST fließen lassen. So etwas meinst Du richtig?
 
https://schwimmteich-selbstbau.de/schwimmteichfilter.html

Einen Bachlauf habe ich nicht wirklich. Vom Filtergraben geht es oben raus zur Quelle. Da dachte ich, dass ich dort einen kleinen Wasserfall installiere.Ich würde auch auf den Kies verzichten wollen, da dieser ja nicht wirklich gut zu säubern ist. Ich wollte dies jetzt nicht eins zu eins bauen, da mir hier die Bodenabsaugung fehlen würde, die ich schon für sinnvoll erachte. Aber meine Idee war es, vor dem FG schon die großen Sedimente rauszufiltern. NG selbst sagt ja, dass der FG etwas klein ist, also sollte man ihn unterstützen. Frage wäre nur vorher, ob schon davor oder erst danach?


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Dennis,
ja, eine Verbindung zwischen FG und Teich reicht tatsächlich, wenn Du das so bauen willst. Es ist sicher nicht die beste Idee, das Wasser aus dem Teich direkt in den Bodenfilter ("bioflow") zu pumpen, da gebe ich Dir recht. Du hast ja eine größere Technikabteilung geplant, als nur einen Pumpenschacht.
Da ist noch einiges an Planung 'reinzustecken. Mit einer Pumpe am Anfang wird es nicht einfach, daher mein Schubs in Richtung der Filterkonstruktionen.


----------



## dewoh (30. Apr. 2020)

Tag 6
So nachdem ich diese Woche mal wieder im Büro auftauchen musste, konnte ich nicht soviel buddeln. Aber nichts desto trotz geht es voran. Am WE habe ich noch einmal alles ausnivelliert und rundherum einen Graben gebuddelt, der dem Ausgangsniveau annähernd entspricht. Aktuell +/- 2 cm. Denke, da bin ich schon ganz gut, dafür das ich einen Unterschied von fast 45 cm hatte. Den Rest werde ich dann beim Feinschliff gerade ziehen.
Somit habe ich jetzt das Niveau und arbeite mich von der höchsten Stelle zum Ausgangsniveau vor um dann endlich auch mal in die Tiefe zu gehen. Aber eine gute Vorbereitung, bringt mehr, als wenn ich hinterher das ganze mache.
Was den Überlauf angeht, werde ich mir dann später nochmal Gedanken machen. Wir hatten gestern Starkregen (Ca. 30 Minuten) hier und das hatten kein Problem mit dem Ablauf des Wassers. Denke, also dass das kein Problem sein sollte.
Hatte diese Woche die Möglichkeit , kostenlos an Teichmörtel zukommen und auch gleich genutzt. Habe mir dabei auch den Teich nach NG angeschaut und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass ich die geplante Filterstation vor dem FG nicht installiere, sondern getreu dem NG Konzept und den Filter vor die Quelle setze, sprich nach dem FG setze. Dies bringt mir auch wieder etwas Platz und ich kann den FG etwas länger machen, damit er dann wieder den Mindestmaßen vom NG Layout entspricht.
Was das buddeln im allgemeinen angeht, geht es eigentlich ganz gut. Finde das wir bei uns einen guten Boden haben, der sich gut formen lässt. Leider war an der Wand zum Nachbar vorher ein Bereich der nicht gepflegt wurde, was sich jetzt rächt. Dort haben wir sehr viele Wurzeln die auch richtig tief und dick sind. Der Rest ist eigentlich Wurzelfrei, bis auf den Apfelbaum. Da werde ich wohl demnächst schon mal Vlief bestellen um die Wurzeln einzuwickeln und zu schützen.
So jetzt noch ein paar neuere Fotos und dann wünsche ich allen ein schönes verlängertes WE und gesund bleiben. Ich werde wieder viel buddeln


----------



## dewoh (1. Mai 2020)

Tag 7
So heute ging es wieder für drei Stunde raus, dann hat mich der Regen gestoppt. Aber ich muss sagen, dass es heute ganz gut lief. Habe doch einiges geschafft und sehe zumindest was die Nivellierung angeht, Licht am Ende des Tunnels Sollte die Nivellierung, wenn das Wetter mitspielt eigentlich bis Ende nächster Woche abgeschlossen haben, dann werde ich noch einmal alles markieren, um dann endlich in die Tiefe zu gehen  Aber ich denke, dass es schon gut war, erst alles auf ein annähernd gleiches Niveau zu bringen.
Hatte ganz vergessen, dass bis jetzt zwei Schaufeln dran glauben mussten und ein paar Handschuhe. Was mich wundert, ist dass ich als Schreibtischtäter, noch keine wirklich Blasen an den Händen habe. An der rechten Hand, könnte es am Tennis liegen, aber links? Aber ich möchte nicht jammern und freu mich, dass es so ist. Wollte heute mal wieder ein Bild von oben machen, aber leider ist es auf dem Dach etwas glatt, wegen dem Regen. So jetzt werde ich ganz doll die Daumen drücken, dass es morgen nicht regnet.
Wobei ein Problem habe ich immer noch mit einer Wurzeln an der Wand. Die zieht sich an der ganzen Wand entlang und hat tausend Ableger die dann senkrecht nach unten in die Tiefe gehen. Die möchte ich natürlich alle raus haben. Zum Glück sind die in dem Bereich, wo ich an der Wand eh einen Weg machen möchte. Sprich da wollte ich eh etwas tiefer gehen um auch an der Wand noch etwas aufzufüllen mit Beton. Schauen wir mal.
So viel, also zum aktuellen Stand des Teichbaus.
Beste Grüße und ein schönes WE wünscht
Dennis


----------



## dewoh (2. Mai 2020)

Tag 8
So nun die heutigen Erlebnisse, die eigentlich sehr positiv waren. KOnnte heute um 7:16 loslegen und bin jetzt mit dem nivellieren fertig, würde ich sagen. Also ich heute angefangen haben, sah es noch so aus 
 
Um 10:30 haben dann die Bekannten, die die Erde haben wollen, angerufen, ob es möglich wäre heute schon etwas zu bekommen, da sie ein kleines Loch zuschütten wollten. Ich sagte kein Problem. Sie meinten in 30 Minuten wäre das erledigt. Ich sagte kein Problem und so standen sie um 11 Uhr vor der Tür mit den Schubkarren. Insgesamt waren 3 Schubkarren im Einsatz und die Aktion hat ca. 2 Stunden gedauert. Wir haben nicht gezählt, aber das "Kleine Loch" hat geschätzt 80 volle Schubkarren gefressen.  Vorteil der Sache, ich habe mich mehr bewegt als Gedacht und mein Erdhaufen wurden abgebaut, trotz das Ich weiter an meiner Baustelle gebuddelt habe.
  
Als ich dann um 15 Uhr endlich die Schaufel weglegen konnte, sah die Baustelle folgendermaßen aus:
    
Somit denke ich habe ich die Nivellierung abgeschlossen und könnte dann demnächst mit dem richtigen buddeln anfangen. Leider habe ich an der Wand immer noch meine Problemwurzel. Dieser werde ich mich am Montag widmen.
  
Morgen werde ich wahrscheinlich, wenn ich es schaffe, noch einmal die Nivellierungsschnüre spannen um zu kontrollieren.  Danach nochmal die Form auslegen um endlich in die Tiefe zu gehen. 

Aber ich bedanke mich bei allen, die mir den Rat gegeben haben, erst das Niveau anzugleichen. Ich glaube wirklich, dass es sich gelohnt hat und es jetzt einfach besser ist in die Tiefe zu gehen.

So damit wäre ich für heute fertig und wünsche allen Lesern ein schönes Restwochenende

Bleibt gesund und genießt das Wetter

Dennis


----------



## dewoh (5. Mai 2020)

Tag 9 (463)
So da bin ich wieder. Wie beim letzten Mal angekündigt, habe ich mich heute erstmal um die Wurzeln an der Wand zum Nachbarn gekümmert. Sch... Arbeit. Für eine die man entfernt hat, kamen drei Neue zum Vorschein  Aber letztendlich habe ich jetzt dort einen kleinen Graben gebuddelt und alles an Wurzeln rausgeholt, was nicht bei drei auf dem Baum war  Sieht dort jetzt so aus
 

Ich hatte ja geschrieben, dass ich dort einen kleinen Tritt machen möchte, um auch von hinten an der FG zu kommen. Durch die ganze Wurzelentfernung ist der Wall zum FG sehr löchrig und teilweise auch verschwunden, siehe hier:
 

*Frage:*
Wie soll ich den Rand befestigen, damit er nicht nachgibt? Dachte an eine Reihe Schalungssteine oder L-Steine.
 

Den Rest zur Mauer hin, würde ich mit Beton zumachen (10-20cm) und dann mit Kies auffüllen. Auf den Kies möchte ich dann eine Holzkonstruktion setzen. Was meint ihr, oder gibt es eine ganz andere Lösung? Bin für Ratschläge dankbar 

Dann habe ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht und mit dem FG angefangen und zumindest mal die ersten 15 Zentimeter gebuddelt, damit man einfach auch mal sieht wie es wirkt und aussieht. Immer nur mit Schnüren oder Schläuchen ist auf Dauer nichts 
Aktuell hat er die folgenden Maße:
Breite Anfang 2,3m Ende 1,6 m
Länge: 5 m
 
Das mit dem verjüngen lässt sich leider nicht ändern, da der Apfelbaum uns in der Breite doch Platz nimmt, wie man hier sieht.
 

*Fragen:*
Es ist nicht optimal mit dem verjüngen, aber ist das ein großes Problem?
Ich überlege, ob ich den FG nur 4 m-4,5 m lang mache. Dies würde mir etwas Luft für den Teich und den Wall geben. Was meint ihr?

Natürlich ist es noch ein weiter Weg, aber wenn ich daran denke, wie es vor ein paar Woche noch aus sah
 

Sehe ich schon eine kleine Veränderung.

Also in diesem Sinne, bleibt gesund und ich hoffe mal auf viele Tipps für die Randproblematik bzw. die Größe des FG.



Danke, Dennis


----------



## Zacky (6. Mai 2020)

Hallo. Je nachdem wie tief es dort an der Stelle wird/werden soll, würde ich ggf. auf Rasenkantensteine 100 x 25 x 5/6 cm zurückgreifen, welche ich aber auch leicht in Beton setzen würde oder aber Betonschalungssteine und dann je nach Tiefe wahrscheinlich eher 11,5 cm. Die großen 17,5 cm nehmen dann wieder mehr Platz ein, was am Teich nachher fehlt.
Vorteil von Schalungssteinen wäre zudem, dass Du darauf auch deine Holzkonstruktion besser befestigen könntest.

Zum Filtergraben selbst kann ich nicht so viel beitragen, da gibt es hier aber Wissende.


----------



## dewoh (6. Mai 2020)

Tag 10 (534)
So wieder ein Tag vorbei, wobei ich heute nicht soviel machen konnte, da ich mit meinen drei Kids alleine war. Das ist dann immer schwer zu sagen, ich bin im Garten 
Aber immerhin habe ich mal die Umrisse des eigentlichen ST ausgestochen und die Maße aufgenommen. Somit habe ich mal ein Bild wie es später aussehen soll 
Hier der Plan:
  

und so in Realität:

     


Meine Idee des Zugangs wäre über die Terrasse. Wäre das i.O, oder doch lieber über die Wiese?

Was den FG angeht, belasse ich ihn bei der Länge und plane einen kleines Steg darüber, so kann ich den Steg, zwischen ST und FG an der Stelle kleiner halten und somit geht nicht soviel Platz für ST verloren.

Was haltet ihr von dem Plan?

So damit wäre mein heutiger Beitrag beendet. Morgen geht es mit einem Bekannten los und wir versuchen mal beim ST in die Tiefe zu kommen 

Mal schauen wie weit wir kommen

Viele Grüße aus BW und bleibt gesund

Dennis

p.s. werde den Graben hinten mit Kies befüllen, habe heute mal beim Kieswerk angerufen und die meinten die Tonne 16/32 kostet € 17. Ich glaube günstiger geht es nicht


----------



## 4711LIMA (6. Mai 2020)

Meinst Du nicht, dass Du noch mals über den Baum nachdenken solltest? Der passt doch da gar nicht, Laub im Teich, wenn er größer wird drücken die Wurzeln unter der Folie. Mach das weg und wenn Du fertig bist setzt Du ein Bäumchen an passender Stelle


----------



## dewoh (6. Mai 2020)

4711LIMA schrieb:


> Meinst Du nicht, dass Du noch mals über den Baum nachdenken solltest? Der passt doch da gar nicht, Laub im Teich, wenn er größer wird drücken die Wurzeln unter der Folie. Mach das weg und wenn Du fertig bist setzt Du ein Bäumchen an passender Stelle



Es handelt sich um einen kleinen alten Apfelbaum. Natürlich stölrt er, aber diese Diskussion brauche ich nicht zu führen. Ein Apfelbaum hat Wurzeln die sehr nah an der Oberfläsche wachsen, gehen nicht sehr in die Tiefe. Wir werden diese Seite mit Vlies einwicklen und dann sollte es reichen. Wie gesagt, es handelt sich um einen kleine Baum, der nicht mehr Größer wird. Wie gesagt, wollten wir von Anfang an keinen großen sondern einen kleinen Planschteich mit Natur drumherum. Und von der Größe reicht es uns.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Mai 2020)

Wir haben letzte Woche ein 2,5m hohe Schirmtanne um 1m versetzt.
Ging ganz einfach. "Lang"-Loch gegraben- Gurt rum und gezupfelt.
Nur falls der Apfelbaum doch ein wenig der Teichideallinie im Weg ist.
Im Zweifelfall immer auf das Bauchgefühl hören und handeln. Jetzt ist noch alles möglich.

Kurz zum Extra Pflanzenfilterteich- ich hab ja auch so etwas- allerdings wird dieser nur mit dem vom TF gefilterten Klarwasser gespeist und an den Enden läuft es in den großen Teich durch Rohre über und erzeugt sogar eine leichte Kreisströmung.
Im Pflanzenfilterteich wird dem Teichsystem keine Nährstoffe entzogen, sondern ggf. als abzuerntende Biomasse oder (Schwarz-)Schlamm im System geparkt.
Wieviel und wo die Reise hingeht- wie "wartungsaufwändig" der FT wird kann keiner vorhersagen. Kein Teich ist gleich..

Selbst in meinem 15 x 3m großen Pflanzenfilterteich lagert sich durch die dort anfallende Biomasse der dort wachsenden Pflanzen jedes Jahr soviel Schwarzschlamm am Boden ab- dass ich dort mit einem Impellersauger durch muss.
Sind so meine Erfahrungen- die aber auch nicht auf jeden Teich übertragbar sind. Zu viele Faktoren beeinflussen dass Teichsystem.
Es ist also immer ein "Wartungspunkt". Sinnvoll dafür ist eine Impellerpumpe.

Deswegen auch hier der Tip:
Lass den Filterteich weg.
Mach den Teich größer mit seitlichen Pflanzzonen. Der Pflanzenanteil ist der gleiche....
Zentral mittig Bodenablauf in mind. KG 100 und 1 KG 100 für Rohrskimmer dorthin führen wo später eine Filteranlage stehen soll/ kann. (unter derTerrasse?)
Die Rohre können auch erst in einer Kiste enden, wo Du bei 1. gepumpten Filtervarianten die Pumpe in dieser Kiste zu liegen hast..
Zentral einfach zu warten...

Lege auch 2 x KG 110 Rücklaufrohre zum Teich per Flansch durch die Folie in c. 40cm Tiefe.

So kannst Du später auch eine energiesparende Pump- und Filtervariante bauen.

Es gibt so manchen Bericht mit nicht zufriedenstellend funktionierenden Skimmern etc. im NG -System.
Manche berichten, daß die Skimmer nicht genügend ziehen. "Sedimentfallen" müssen dazu ganz oder teilweise an den Schiebern geschlossen werden und der Pegel im Filterteich sinkt dann stark ab.


----------



## dewoh (7. Mai 2020)

Tag 11 (622)

Hallo,

da bin ich wieder mit dem täglichen Bericht. Tja, was soll man zum Apfelbaum sagen? Wie gesagt, ist zu dem Thema alles gesagt. Auf einem der folgenden Bilder sieht man ihn ganz gut. Und ich habe heute beim buddeln gemerkt, dass er eigentlich doch nicht so stört. Natürlich habe ich dadurch in dem Bereich nur einen schmalen Streifen, aber das finde ich und auch meine bessere Häfte in Ordnung. So nachdem in den letzten Wochen immer nur die Mondlandschaft vergrößert wurde und mich alle gefragt haben, wann man den endlich mal etwas vom Teich sieht, habe ich mir heute einen Tag Urlaub gegönnt und mit einem Bekannten mal gebuddelt. Herausgekommen ist das folgende:
 
Oben sieht man auch den kleinen Apfelbaum 
 

Wir haben es heute geschafft, den ST auf ca. 50 cm Tiefe zu graben. Wie man auf den Bildern sieht, haben wir auch die erste Stufe großzügig eingeplant, damit wir später genug Platz für die Hänge haben, da diese aktuell noch zu steil sind.
Die Erde ist wirklich sehr gut zu verarbeiten, da kaum Wurzelwuchs vorhande. Nur die alten Bier- und Weinflaschen von den Erbauern des Hauses 
Zumindest ist heute die Motivation sehr gestiegen, da man endlich so etwas wie einen Teich erkennen kann 

Nachdem wir heute 6 Stunden gebuddelt haben, und das Werkzeug weggelegt haben, haben wir uns noch einmal zusammen gesetzt und sind zum Entschluss gekommen, dass wir den Zugang zum Teich doch über die Wiese machen werden.
 

Aktuell sieht die Seite an der der Zugang entstehen soll so aus:
 

  
* Frage:*
Wie bereitet man den Zugang am besten vor? Man soll diesen ja nicht Treppenstufig machen, da dies Folie kostet. Eher eine Schräge über die komplette Breite machen und später dann Stufen, auf die Vermörtelung mauern?`

@ThorstenC : Erstmal Danke für deine Hinweise. Werde ich mir wohl mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. 

So, damit wäre ich nach einem motivierenden Tag am Ende meiner Ausführungen.

Bis demnächst.

Beste Grüße, Dennis


----------



## Sonnengruesser (8. Mai 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> Man soll diesen ja nicht Treppenstufig machen, da dies Folie kostet.


Ich hab meine Folie einschweißen lassen über die Treppenstufen, dann ist es kein Problem mit der Folienmenge. Von den Dackdeckern weiß ich, dass es auch spezielle Folien-Außenecken gibt. Nicht unbedingt notwendig aber kannst ja mal fragen wenn du weißt welche Folie du verwendest.


----------



## dewoh (9. Mai 2020)

Tag 12 (739)
So heute gibt es nicht ganz so viel zu berichten. Habe mich am FG probiert, aber dazu später mehr. Am Anfang möchte ich euch meine neuen besten Freunde vorstellen. Nachdem nun schon zwei Schaufeln den Gesit aufgegeben haben, und die dritte auch schon mit Schraube und Rohrschelle gesichert wurde, habe ich Geld in neue Schaufeln investiert, die auch etwas teurer waren.
  

Es sind diese hier von Fiskars. Ich bekomme kein Geld dafür, aber ich muss sagen es ist ein anderes Arbeiten. Wie heißt es so schön, wer günstig kauft, kauft mehrmals.
So aber nun zur heutigen Arbeit.
Ich habe wie gesagt, mit dem FG weitergemacht. Die drei Stufen sind nun eingebaut. Irgendwie habe ich aber kein BIld davon gemacht. Das beste ist wohl das hier, da kann man es erahnen:
  

Was mir am FG aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich dort sehr sandigen und steinigen Boden haben, der mit vielen Wurzeln durchwachsen ist. Sprich die Stufen, die ich bis jetzt habe, haben kaum halt und rutschen ab.
*FRAGEN:*
- Wie befestige ich bzw. modelliere diese am besten? Mit Mörtel/ Beton?
  
  


- Was mache ich mit solchen Wurzeln?
  
  


Wenn ich diese komplett rausreiße, brauch ich mir über die Stufen keine Gedanken mehr zumachen, da diese dann im Eimer sind. Meine Idee wäre diese später mit einem Flammenwerfer zu bearbeiten, damit sie tot sind. Dann kommt ja Baufolie, Vlies, Folie und Mörtel drüber. sollte doch reichen, oder?

Dammdurchbruch.
Hier ein Bild der Situation des zukünftigen Dammdurchbruchs
    

*Fragen:* Es wird ja immer empfohlen diesen zwischen ST und FG zu machen.
- Auf welcher Höhe wird denn das Wasser in den FG geleitet?
- Der ZST-Kasten soll ja etwas aus dem Wasser schauen, damit man diesen bedienen kann, Auf welche Tiefe muss ich den gehen, um da ran zukommen?
- Welche Methode wird empfohlen für die Durchführung? Vermauern, einfach reinstellen etc.?

Ziel-Saug-Technik:
Bei meinem Riesenteich, gehe ich davon aus, dass wohl eine Sedimentfalle plus Skimmer reichen sollte, oder? Ich habe jetzt in mehreren Foren, auch hier gelsen, dass es immer mal wieder Probleme mit der ZST gibt, dass der Skimmer nicht rundläuft, bzw. die Saugleistung nicht reicht etc.Wie sind da eure Empfehlungen? Kann man da etwas machen bzw. so planen dass es besser funktioniert?

So, dass wars für heute von mir. Wünsche allen ein schönes WE und schön gesund bleiben.

Beste Grüße, Dennis


----------



## ThorstenC (9. Mai 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Deswegen auch hier der Tip:
> Lass den Filterteich weg.
> Mach den Teich größer mit seitlichen Pflanzzonen. Der Pflanzenanteil ist der gleiche....
> Zentral mittig Bodenablauf in mind. KG 100 und 1 KG 100 für Rohrskimmer dorthin führen wo später eine Filteranlage stehen soll/ kann. (unter derTerrasse?)
> ...



Das ist aber nur meine Einzelmeinung mit nur Erfahrung durch 1 gebauten Teich!

Diese ZST- Kiste braucht kein Teichsystem.....wenn du unbedingt nach der Filterabfolge (Teich- Filterteich- Pumpe) bauen möchtest und spätere Überraschungen vermeiden möchtest, dann baue in die Folie des Damdurchbruchs Folienflansche ein für DN100!
Teichseitig geht 1 KG 110 dann zum BA und 1 Rohr zum Rohrskimmer…
Damit der Skimmer und der BA zugleich funktionieren musst Du aber ca. 10m³/h pumpen. Das kann durchaus für Absetzeffekte in diesem kleinen Filterteich zuviel werden.

Aber so fällt Dir dann wenigstens der Pegel im FT nicht soweit ab, daß die oberste Stufen trocken fallen...…wenn man den Berichten anderer glauben kann...
In älteren Heften einer Teichsystemvertiebsfirma war es übrigens genauso mit den Flanschen mal abgebildet- wenn mich nach den Jahren nicht der Wahnsinn narrt....
Aber wer lieber dN 100 oder 70 an der Kiste verjüngen will für DN 50 und noch weniger im Bereich der Schieber- bitte schön!

Auch wer gerne "Skimmer" mit 50mm Abgang, die vom Hersteller (ggf. Messner)  für direkt angeschlossen Pumpen konzipiert wurden (die ja dann kräftig saugen) an diesem "Schwerkraftsystem" verbaut- auch da- bitteschön.

Guck mal meine Baudoku durch....ich habe es genauso gemacht. Sogar nach der "reinen Lehre" alle BA (keine Sediementierungsfallen mit sich im alkalischen Milieu auflösenden Alurahmen) /Kg 110 Saugrohre über der Folie in Rinnen und Senken....und dann vermörtelt- betoniert. Was für ein Aufwand und Faltenparadies!
An dem eingeklebten Folienlappen/Durchbruch ST-FT habe ich Flansche und sogar Schieber auf der FT- Seite. Die Schieber benötigt man aber in einem durchdachten System nicht!! Dort muss alles so konzipiert und gebaut werden, daß alle Saugpunkte offen sind und zugleich funktionieren.
An den andere Quatsch mit "ich geh mal ab und zu um den Teich rum und schieber hier ein bisschen auf und da ein bisschen zu....habe ich auch  mal geglaubt...kurzfristig..und den Fehler erst bemerkt als der ganze Beton fertig war, der Teich voll und die Pumpen liefen.

Wenn Du - außer meinen Beiträgen- noch Beiträge anderer zu diesem "Phänomen"  gelesen hast, warum denkst Du dann noch über den Einbau der ZST nach?


----------



## dewoh (31. Mai 2020)

Tag 13 (936)
So da bin ich wieder. Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen beruflich, gesundheitlich aber auch durch andere Projekte, wie z.B. ein anderes Wasserprojekt für die Terrasse
 

etwas am Teichbau verhindert war, ging es heute am Pfingstsonntag wieder los. Heute ging es dann endlich mal richtig in die Tiefe. Habe es jetzt noch nicht ausgemessen, aber ich denke, dass ich jetzt zwischen 1,1-1,2 m sein werde. Also das Ziel ist in Sicht. Spaß beiseite, aber es hat gut getan, mal wieder zu buddeln. Versuche dies jetzt auch wieder regelmäßiger hinzukriegen, solange es das HomeOffice zulässt. Schauen wir mal wie lange noch.
Hier noch zwei Bilder von dem was ich heute weggeschafft habe.
   
In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen ein schönes Pfingsten und bis bald.

Beste Grüße aus Hockenheim

Dennis


----------



## dewoh (3. Juni 2020)

Tag 14 (1027)
Guten Morgen,

nachdem ich gestern nicht dazu gekommen bin, nun heute der Beitrag vom gestrigen Tag. Das Loch wächst und gedeiht prächtig. Gestern habe ich das ganze verbreitert. Habe in der MItte der Steg schmaler gemacht, damit der ST breiter wird und ich somit etwas größer Tieffläche habe. Habe mir jetzt überlegt, dass ich auf den Steg zwei Reihen Schlaungssteine setze, als obere Stufe für ST und FG. Dort werde ich dann Halterung für Holzbalken setzen, damit ich dort dann den Holzsteg installieren kann. Weiterer Vorteil aus meiner Sicht ist, dass ich die Folie etc. an dem Balken befestigen kann und somit auf der Seite schon mal einen sauberen Abschluss hinkriege.Hier eine kurze Darstellung:
 
Anmerkungen zu diesem Plan? Sollte doch funktionieren oder gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke auf die ich dabei achten soilte?

Hier die neuesten Bilder.
    
Beste Grüße und bis bald

Dennis


----------



## ThorstenC (3. Juni 2020)

dewoh schrieb:


> Anmerkungen zu diesem Plan?


Habe ich schon in Bezug auf Extra Filterteich und Technik/ Verrohrung



dewoh schrieb:


> Sollte doch funktionieren oder gibt es irgendwelche Fallstricke auf die ich dabei achten soilte?


Neben dem schon erwähnten- ggf. Teichform und Stufen etc. überdenken.
Stufen z.b. auf -30, -60, -90cm sind für eine Rettung Verunfallter eher hinderlich.
Wenn diese nicht absolut rutschfest sind, dann sind sie eher eine Unfallquelle und sie rauben Platz zum Schwimmen.

Mach da einen schönen Teich mit einer durchgehenden schwimmbaren Zone von 1,5m Tiefe und seitliche Flach-/ Pflanzzonen (-40cm z.B.) hin. Lass den Filterteich weg und erspare Dir einiges an Bauaufwand, Material und späteren Erfahrungen.

Einstiegsmöglichkeit direkt von der Terrasse- wenn möglich mit einem Geländer/ Handlauf.

Das Bäumchen am Teichrand- dazu wurde schon geschrieben.....

Du hast doch tolle Grabgeräte!


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo Dennis,
grab ruhig noch ein wenig mehr aus, da hat Thorsten nicht unrecht. Gib den Pflanzen nicht einen gleichmäßig schmalen Rand, mach' eine breitere Zone, in die Wasser zurückläuft, wenn Du verstehst, was ich meine. Per "Diffusion" bedient sich ein 30-50 cm breiter Pflanzenbereich schlecht an den im Teichwasser vorhandenen Nährstoffen, das musst Du schon dort über die Fläche verteilen. Wenn Du eine gute Verteilstrategie vom Wasser hast, dann brauchst Du auch deutlich weniger Technik als andere, die das nicht so haben.


----------

